# catching up



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just letting you guys know I'm still around. Been fishn' with a friend of mine lately, showing him the ropes. Here are a few pics.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you still got the touch Konz.....


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

That's me! Konz is a helluva fishing instructor!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Really nice catches!! Especially the speck. Great job, guys!! O*D*W


----------

